# Murdoch University



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear All,
I have planned to study Computer Network & Computer Network Security; I have selected Murdoch University, Perth. (Bachelor of Science – Inter-networking & Security)
Subjects in year 2 & 3 are interesting and more in to Network studies/ Network Security & IP telephony.
Can anyone give me more idea about this university, study environment, rating of this university, teaching quality, Lab Equipments , cost, experience , etc etc.


----------



## aotedu (Feb 26, 2010)

Lnkozsty said:


> Dear All,
> I have planned to study Computer Network & Computer Network Security; I have selected Murdoch University, Perth. (Bachelor of Science - Inter-networking & Security)
> Subjects in year 2 & 3 are interesting and more in to Network studies/ Network Security & IP telephony.
> Can anyone give me more idea about this university, study environment, rating of this university, teaching quality, Lab Equipments , cost, experience , etc etc.


hello.. you can check their site for more info about the university..here's the link: Murdoch University

Good Luck on your studies..


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

great choice of course there * Lnkozsty*

Murdoch University as far as I know has been recognized as one of Australia's leading institutions. They provide a flexible approach to learning, scholarships and a number of admission pathways to their students. In additional, a range of internal and external study options has been develop as well to help students fit their study around their work and lifestyle commitments.

How about that? Hope that helps..


----------

